# SAVR Music Library Windows 10



## gryps (Feb 7, 2016)

This is well over a year since the last post on the SAVR/Music Library topic, but I thought this might help out. I have just upgraded my controlling PC to an Intel I5 with 4Gb RAM and 64 bit Windows 10. The new PC, as did the old one, came with a serial port to control the SAVR box and the Sony CDP-CX455. I have found most USB-Serial converters to be somewhat flaky. It all works well, even with the latest 64 bit Java software.

Terry Griffin


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

gryps said:


> This is well over a year since the last post on the SAVR/Music Library topic, but I thought this might help out. I have just upgraded my controlling PC to an Intel I5 with 4Gb RAM and 64 bit Windows 10. The new PC, as did the old one, came with a serial port to control the SAVR box and the Sony CDP-CX455. I have found most USB-Serial converters to be somewhat flaky. It all works well, even with the latest 64 bit Java software.
> 
> Terry Griffin


Thanks for the update!


----------



## f00bs (Dec 12, 2017)

Anybody know where I can buy a SAVR besides eBay? It appears to be discontinued by Black Box, no mention of it on their website.


----------

